#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Τακτοποίηση υπογείου με τον Ν.4495/17

## kajoanna

Καλημερα σε ολη την ομαδα
Στην περίπτωση μου εχω μια διώροφη οικοδομη με οικ. αδεια του 2002 και εχει κατασκευαστει αυθαίρετο υπογειο. Ενα τμημα του υπογειου ειναι εντος του περιγραμματος του ισογειου και ενα αλλο τμημα ειναι εκτος περιγραμματος του ισογειου. θελω να κανω τακτοποιηση. Πως μπορω να το τακτοποιησω;σε τι κατηγορία μπαινει;

----------

